# Paint, fish, eat, repeat



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Went thru 9 gallons of “weather vane grey” Friday and Saturday. Forgot to take food so it was catch fish or eat cheese crackers, so I was forced to fish a little! If you have a lot of painting to do. I highly recommend an airless spray gun but watch that overspray!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Really need to talk to your slumlord.... In that picture it appears to be a deplorable living condition!!! Do I need to call WEAR TV3 fer ya??? I hate painting!!! Unless it's shooting houses or stands!!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

WOW, what a nice place.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a lot of painting! Carpenter bees mad at ya now?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> That's a lot of painting! Carpenter bees mad at ya now?




An airless sprayer is deadly on them!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> Really need to talk to your slumlord.... In that picture it appears to be a deplorable living condition!!! Do I need to call WEAR TV3 fer ya??? I hate painting!!! Unless it's shooting houses or stands!!!!




I get it! I am blessed. I will be working till I die since your looking at my retirement! Wife keeps it decorated in unbelievable cabin chic style!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Good grief that looks good, you got good taste Kev!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

You’ve worked hard for it my friend. Enjoy!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Well did ya catch any fish, Oh never mind I thought I was on the pole barn post. I know ya ate good. And the Yak Shack looks Great.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I get it! I am blessed. I will be working till I die since your looking at my retirement! Wife keeps it decorated in unbelievable cabin chic style!



That don't look girly... Looks like a nice place to sit and enjoy the day!!! Believe me, mine already has plans fer me when I retire!!!


----------

